# GNU GRUB fehler



## Uli_87 (18. Mai 2005)

Guten Tag,
ich habe zwei partitionen auf meinem PC erstellt, auf eine habe ich Windows installiert und auf die andere Linux Suse 9.2!

Nun wollte ich linux deinstallieren und damit brauchte ich partition magic 8 um diese Partition zu löschen...

Wann ich einen neustart macht startete windows nicht mehr auf weil den PC den GNU GRUB system nicht mehr findet...kommt diese Fehlermeldung:



> GNU GRUB version 0.95 (639k lower / 1045696k upper memory)
> 
> [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first work, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device filename.]
> 
> grub>


 
Kann mich jemanden helfen dieses Problem zu lösen?
Vielen Dank
Uli


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2005)

Leg mal ne Windows 98 Startdiskette ein, dann 


```
fdisk /MBR
```

und es sollte wieder gehen.

Der Befehl schreibt dein Master Boot Record neu.


----------



## Uli_87 (18. Mai 2005)

Geht das auch mit Windows XP?

meine Dateien sollten nicht beschädigt werden...
P.S. mein Laptop hatt keinen Disketten Laufwerk

gruss
Uli


----------



## Fabian (18. Mai 2005)

Hey,

hast du nirgends eine Windows 98 CD? Da sollte fdisk auch drauf sein.

Wenn du einfach den Inhalt der Diskette auf eine CD brennst, bringt das nix, die CD ist nicht startfähig...

Lad dir halt die Ultimate Boot Disc runter, da ists drauf (und zig andere nützliche Tools):

http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Helmut Klein (18. Mai 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials150765.html&highlight=windows+fixmbr

Mehr muss, glaube ich, nicht mehr gesagt werden.


----------



## Uli_87 (20. Mai 2005)

Ok jetzt habe ich es geschafft!

Vielen Dank
Uli


----------

